
Homeless Developer in Los Angeles Needs Work, Can You Please Help? - unhomedcoder
Dear HN,<p>Apologies in advance for posting something non-technical and personal, but I have no other place online to ask.<p>I am having an emergency. I have been homeless in Los Angeles for the past 2 years. Prior to this, I was a developer for over 10 years. Mostly I worked at small startups.  And let me just get the stereotypes out of the way: I don&#x27;t do drugs, I don&#x27;t drink, I&#x27;m not a criminal, and I&#x27;m not mentally ill. I&#x27;m just a spectacularly unlucky coder who worked for a series of not so great startups that failed, slowly ran out of money and savings between jobs, and fell through the cracks to become totally stranded living on the streets. I have no family to ask for help--only-child, parents deceased. The only reason I have survived this long was by working part-time on 2 remote contracting gigs, but I was paid sub-minimum wage. It&#x27;s extremely difficult to do remote development work without electricity nor WiFi. The Public Library and Starbucks have been life savers.<p>I am now down to my last $40 dollars and I am panicking.  That&#x27;s it. I expect to run out of food in about 4 days. Then I guess it&#x27;s the end for me. But I refuse to lay on the sidewalk and starve while pedestrians step over me. I&#x27;m afraid I am going to be pushed into doing something dire that there is no coming back from. I wish it were otherwise, but that&#x27;s the one thing I still have control over, so I&#x27;ll do it on my own terms.<p>The nearest food bank to where I camp is over a 10 mile walk away, but what they provide requires refrigeration and a stove. You&#x27;d think there would be more food banks for the homeless in the 2nd biggest city in America, which is also home to over 20 billionaires. Food stamps are not an option for me because they tell me I don&#x27;t qualify, due to the new Federal rule change (Thanks Trump). Local assistance from the city welfare office is needlessly complicated and I have been shocked to discover just how little is actually available.
======
gtsteve
I think you need a job, just any job. You can get back to coding later. If
there are youth hostels, motels or other cheap lodgings near you, you might be
able to strike a deal with the owner to have a room or at least a bed while
you work for them for a reduced wage. You'll need some decent people skills
and be able to present a clean-cut and safe appearance.

You also didn't mention credit but if you can agree with the owner that you
have this place as an address, and you have some sort of income, you might be
able to get a line of credit from a bank that can help further.

I'm afraid I don't live in America (or know too much about it beyond what I've
seen on TV) so I can't suggest specifics. Remember though that everyone gets a
story about the time in their lives that everything seemed to fall apart all
at once and how they got out of that, and it sounds like you're going through
the middle of that. Best of luck.

------
unhomedcoder
But I don't want any free stuff from the gov't. I want to work! I'm not a
10x'er. I did Node.js/Javascript for 7 years. I'm experienced with both front-
end/back-end web development, and SQL and AWS and I'm a minor wizard when it
comes to Linux. Maybe I'm hitting the dreaded age wall in tech.

I have applied to hundreds of devjobs both in LA and remote using all of the
top job boards. I got only a handful of interviews. Obviously, the problem is
me. I do really well if I can get past the HR firewall, and get an in person
interview to talk shop with another developer. Recruiters tell me that I'm a
"job hopper" and that "it'll be difficult to place you." Is that the new code
word for "you're too old to code"? Now that I'm branded as a job hopper, how
am I ever supposed to stop being a job hopper? Only low quality, high-turnover
companies hire job hoppers, so I end up permanently stuck doing more job
hopping.

Do you or anyone you know have some dev work that you could hand off to me
ASAP? Anything that can keep me going to live to fight another day to someday
achieve my dream of founding my own startup (I have had the startup idea that
I want to build for 8 years--it's a far out crazy idea for a hardware device
involving Lidar that nobody else is doing). Maybe your company or your
friend's company is looking for a Node.js/Javascript web developer? I'm open
to working with any language on any project. I have also worked with a little
of Go/Python/Perl/PHP/Scala/Lua/C. I don't have any means of transportation,
which has severely constricted my options in the vast sprawl of LA, so you
would have to get me to you or I can work remotely. I do keep clean enough
that if you passed me on the street you wouldn't even realize I'm long-term
homeless. I should also add that I'm open to working anywhere world-wide, and
not just in LA.

Thank you for reading this and thank you for any help or advice or encouraging
words.

unhomedcoder@tutanota.com

~~~
shams93
I know a place in Burbank that's hiring. The job market in LA is rough really
h1b people go to the front of the line I've been through tough times here
myself and was born here it's a really mean town. But don't give up if you can
get to Midnight Mission they will help you it's in downtown.

~~~
unhomedcoder
hah about the h1b problem. Would you believe my last "real" dev job prior to
becoming homeless was at a nationally known name-brand company and my job was
to come in as the new guy and recommend to the management which American
developers on my team to fire, in order to replace them with an "offshore
resource" in India? the carrot on that stick was that each American I got
fired, I would receive a small bonus and be made the manager of the new Indian
replacement. They told me the goal was to eliminate all American engineering
from the company. I immediately recognized this new job really meant I would
be the one rewriting craptastic code commits from Bangalore at 11:00pm on a
Friday night. It was a pure bait and switch job. I was really upset about it.
I thought I had been hired to write code, not to be a willing cog in the cruel
Wall St machine and earn my 30 pieces of silver and contribute to the "great
sucking sound" that is chiseling away and hollowing out the American labor
market. So I quit that job on principle and foolishly believed I could find a
new job right away. Two months later I got evicted at gunpoint by the LA
Sheriffs and have been homeless ever since.

and the cherry on top of it all is that the CEO of that multinational
conglomerate offshoring all of the high paying tech jobs to India is Steve
Feinberg, CEO of Cerberus Capital and one of Trump's best buddies who Trump
appointed to audit the entire US intelligence portfolio.

If I had to do it all over again and quit my job to protect American software
developers and become homeless for it, I would do it again without hesitation
because I did the right thing. Somebody needs to stick up for the American
worker. We can't count on help from phony politicians on both the Left and the
Right, nor from greedy billionaires.

~~~
drakonka
You can't stick up for the American worker while starving on the streets. So
in relation to your last paragraph about theoretical do-overs, I would argue
that keeping the job until you actually have a replacement lined up would be
the wiser choice both for your wellbeing and the potential to have a greater
positive impact for others.

~~~
unhomedcoder
Of course in hindsight I realize that resigning was the dumbest decision ever,
although there were others factors involved beyond the offshoring experience
that I described. It was a company with a toxic culture that created too much
stress over little things that shouldn't matter. I resigned as a pre-emptive
measure because I had a good sense that they were about to fire me, because I
had went straight to the CTO and told him that I was uncomfortable with
picking which of my coworkers to fire. Then I found out from him that the
offshoring plan was his idea all along, and that the consulting company I was
contracting for had been brought in by him to take the blame for the plan.
They moved me to 3 different teams in less than a month. That's a clear signal
in corporate bureaucratic culture that they are building a case to fire you,
by putting you on already late projects and under performing teams.

But I don't look back and say "well, I dug my own grave by resigning,
therefore I deserve to suffer the consequences." Nobody deserves to be long-
term homeless in the wealthiest country in history.

------
ApolloRising
This may help you in california:
[http://dpss.lacounty.gov/wps/portal/dpss/main/programs-
and-s...](http://dpss.lacounty.gov/wps/portal/dpss/main/programs-and-
services/general-relief/) It's not much money but its 250 ish a month to
start. If you can get on welfare then do it now and make a little progress
forward for now.

See if you can contact someone there or go to a hospital and ask for an
emergency case worker, they have all the contacts to help deal with
emergencies including malnutrition if you are running out of money for food
and help.

24-Hr Automated InfoLine: 1-877-96-BENEFITS or 1-877-962-3633

Upwork pays as well if you are looking for freelancing jobs that will get paid
out. Again the rates are relatively low but it would be something.
[https://www.upwork.com/freelance-jobs/node-
js/](https://www.upwork.com/freelance-jobs/node-js/)

Put up a go fund me or whatever and I think people here would want to help you
out.

------
wyem
If you are on fiverr or Upwork, please share your profile so that others can
connect with you for work.

------
lappet
hey man, it really sucks to be in the situation you are. I don't know anyone
who is hiring in LA, but I can venmo you some money if it helps so you can
last longer. Let me know and good luck. Have you tried reaching out to
universities for IT jobs?

~~~
unhomedcoder
what is your email or chat handle?

~~~
lappet
email is in my hn profile

------
anonsivalley652
You need to find a case worker at the county who actually does their job
properly and cares about human beings.

\- Healthcare -> Medical (California's MedicAid)

\- Dental -> Dentical (California's MedicAid dental benefits)

\- Cash aid -> General Relief (GR)/General Aid (GA)

\- Food aid -> CalFred (California's SNAP)

\- Temporary HA -> emergency housing assistance

\- Expanded Temporary HA -> longer-term emergency housing assistance

There are new Able Body Adult Without Dependence (ABAWD) regs, but there are
emergency waivers for most programs. Don't worry, they'll make you pay some or
all of it back when you get a job.

[http://dpss.lacounty.gov/wps/portal/dpss/main/programs-
and-s...](http://dpss.lacounty.gov/wps/portal/dpss/main/programs-and-services)

[http://dpss.lacounty.gov/wps/portal/dpss/main/programs-
and-s...](http://dpss.lacounty.gov/wps/portal/dpss/main/programs-and-
services/calfresh/)

[http://file.lacounty.gov/SDSInter/dpss/237572_GeneralReliefP...](http://file.lacounty.gov/SDSInter/dpss/237572_GeneralReliefPolicyHandbook.pdf)

[http://file.lacounty.gov/SDSInter/dpss/237948_Countycapi_pol...](http://file.lacounty.gov/SDSInter/dpss/237948_Countycapi_policy.pdf)

~~~
unhomedcoder
I have used most of those services at some point. MediCal is the least of my
worries. And there is no dental care in MediCal, so that's inaccurate.

I got GR two times before. it's $230 per month. they only make you come in to
the welfare office with a list of 10 jobs that you applied for per week, to
prove you are not just living high off the fat of the land with that whopping
$230 per month. both times i was on GR they cut it off after 2 months. then i
go into the welfare office, wait 3 hours in line, talk to a new case worker
who is a foreigner who doesn't speak English natively, and they are confused
about their own system and have no idea why the payments stopped. then they
say "well, re-apply to GR and start all over." they force you to wait a
minimum of 30 days from when you apply for GR until they deposit and cash into
your EBT card account. the reason for the wait is because LA DPSS case workers
are so swamped with applicants that it takes a month for them to look at a
dozen checkboxes on one piece of paper and approve it in the computer.

while going through the GR process, i just laughed at how many city employees
were involved and how many hoops they made us jump through to create busy-work
for low level govt clerks, just for $230 per month. GR is more of a welfare
program for govt workers than it is for the homeless. 90% of people on GR are
the homeless. i bet the administration costs of running the GR program dwarfs
the amount of cash aid given to the poorest people.

one thing i found the funniest and saddest about GR cash aid is that i'm
jumping through hoops and begging the govt for my own money that i already
paid in taxes. when you get GR, they make you sign a form that you understand
and agree that GR cash aid will be deducted from your future Social Security
income. so in the grand national scheme, none of the States are even giving
cash aid to their homeless populations out of the State budget and local taxes
--it's all coming from FedGov using Social Security to fund it through the
backdoor.

and there is no temporary housing assistance in LA. you can sign up, but the
waiting list is over 5 years. i can personally confirm this is the most recent
data that LA DPSS told me back in June 2019, the last time i went to the
welfare office.

a few times per year they will offer hotel vouchers as temporary housing. but
the hotels are in Orange County--an hours drive away, assuming i had a
vehicle. i suspect this is another backdoor scheme by which LA covertly ships
its homeless population to Orange Country to roll us off the count to juke the
stats, so the mayor can have a press conference and say "We are doing
something and it's getting better." Also the kicker about the hotel vouchers
is that you also have to pay for it from your GR cash aid. coincidentally
enough, the amount you would pay for 30 days of hotel vouchers is the entire
$230 you would get from GR per month. so your choice is either "here, have
$230 per month and stretch it out and try to not die on the street" or "here,
go live in a hotel in El Monte in Orange County and have zero dollars to live
on." the FBI should probably investigate who owns these hotels used for
housing the homeless paid by Social Security funds and who in LA City Govt is
getting the kick backs for this scam.

i wasn't exaggerating when i say my mind was blown when i went to the welfare
office to get help and saw with my own eyes how little was available and how
much of a scam it was.

that was my "Joker" moment.

------
mikelevins
I've been in similar situations before (though my family situation is
luckier); I sympathize.

I don't know what LA is like, but I had good luck some years ago in the Denver
area finding grocery stores with good dumpsters.

A good dumpster is one where the staff throws out food that is still perfectly
good to eat, but that they know is unlikely to sell. Stuff like fruit that's
too ripe and starting to accumulate bruises, or bakery goods that will soon
get stale. A good dumpster is one where the staff doesn't really try to keep
you out, and doesn't mix gross stuff with the good food. Finding good ones is
a crapshoot, but if you do find one, it can be a big help.

My experience was that cafes and restaurants weren't generally worth the
effort unless you were friendly with kitchen staff. Not all grocery stores are
good, but I always managed to find some that were.

Dry beans and dry rice can keep you going a long time for next to no money,
but of course you need some place to keep them and some place to cook them.

I wish you the best of luck.

------
rl3
Adding this as a top-level comment instead:

The person you replied to was genuinely trying to help you, and you responded
by belittling them with outright hostility prior to deleting the post.

I'm not a medical professional, but what you wrote struck me as textbook
grandiose delusions, among other things. Said delusions can accompany several
forms of mental illness, all of which are very serious and will render you
unable to hold down a job, let alone get hired.

Seek mental health treatment. There's no shame in it, quite the contrary. It
could very well save your life.

[https://www.lahsa.org/get-help](https://www.lahsa.org/get-help)

[https://locator.lacounty.gov/dmh](https://locator.lacounty.gov/dmh)

~~~
unhomedcoder
first of all, you only expose yourself as being a terrible human being by
making that comment at all about now deleted comment from the troll. why did
you feel the need to even say that? you just had to come into my thread where
i'm begging for any help so that i don't die and shit on me because you were
offended by my tone of words?

that troll commenter said "if i talk like i write then he can see why nobody
will hire me" and to "talk 90% less."

you consider that "genuinely trying to help"?

and i'm not supposed to stand up for myself in reply? since i'm on the bottom
of the ladder of life, i don't count, and whatever insults people throw at me,
i should just take it because i'm a beggar? i'm the one slowly dying here, not
that original poster. and i'm only supposed to write dumb, in single syllable
sentences and at a low enough reading comprehension level so that you and the
troll don't get "exhausted"? neither you nor the troll know me, so that is a
pretty big and insulting assumption to make about how i may or may not act
IRL. for your information, when i am at work, i am only there to make money
for the company, and i'm the nicest guy you'd know in person, and i don't
"talk like that" to my coworkers.

perhaps the stereotypes are true when non-technical peasants rightly perceive
"Tech Bros" and the Silicon Valley Internet Monopolist MegaCorps as being a
Vampiric culture lacking any decency and empathy towards their fellow human
beings.

and people like you who hand wave away the homelessness crisis by declaring
"you're all just mentally ill, so i am absolved from any personal civic
responsibility" are the people with "textbook grandiose delusions."

and what do you think those links to city services provide? people have this
delusion that Big Govt is offering free doctors and drugs and padded cells to
the mentally ill, but those dang lazy crazy druggy bums just refuse help and
they choose to live on the street. if Big Govt was actually offering such
comprehensive services, there wouldn't be over 50,000 homeless people on the
streets of LA today right now. and it's going to be 100,000 homeless on LA
streets within the next 5 years after the next recession hits. and you might
be one of them.

~~~
rl3
> _first of all, you only expose yourself as being a terrible human being by
> making that comment at all about now deleted comment from the troll._

That person wasn't a troll. They were actually trying to help you.

Yes, their advice was somewhat callous.

> _why did you feel the need to even say that?_

Because you created this thread asking for help.

Sometimes people in certain mental states aren't even aware they're in them,
because being in that state blinds them from seeing that there's anything
wrong in the first place.

The post you deleted included:

    
    
      a) Calling the guy an "NPC pedestrian"
      b) Quoting Galileo, in Latin.
      c) Talking about how you're speaking truth to power.
      d) Hiding your power level around Normies [sic]
    

Likewise in your reply here, you immediately launched into a screed declaring
me a terrible human being, part of the societal-level problem, and proceeded
to rail against "Big Govt".

I'm not offended, nor am I out to get you. What I'm saying is, none of that is
remotely healthy—let alone conducive to solving your immediate problems. You
almost certainly need to seek psychiatric care.

There's no shame or stigma in it, and there's plenty of developers here on HN
that are gainfully employed with successful careers only because they're on
medication.

> _and what do you think those links to city services provide?_

At best, what they say they do. I know the system sucks and I'm sorry it isn't
better.

Either way, I wish you the best.

~~~
unhomedcoder
find me a single medical doctor who would agree with you that you can diagnose
mental illnesses based solely on some words printed on a screen. also, find me
a doctor who would agree that a non-medical doctor, such as yourself, is
qualified to and should be diagnosing strangers on the Internet with mental
illnesses.

QED.

(oh, sorry, there i go again quoting Latin... being smart and well read is now
a mental illness... so it goes)

~~~
rl3
Nowhere did I claim to be diagnosing anything. I'm saying go see a medical
doctor, they might be able to help you.

~~~
unhomedcoder
are you so forgetful and careless with your words that you cannot even
remember what you just wrote, a sentence that appears 3 paragraphs above your
reply?

you specifically said "You almost certainly need to seek psychiatric care."

that sounds like you're pretending to be a medical doctor and clearly
diagnosing me. and in-patient psychiatric care is an even bigger logic leap
for you to take without even knowing anything about me. in-patient care is for
the extreme cases of mental illness for people who present imminent threats of
harm to themselves or others or who are catatonic or physically incapacitated.
the vast majority of people with mental illnesses can function in day to day
society and only need help with managing their illness. but you immediately
lumped me in with the former group of extreme mentally ill patients, not the
latter.

you don't know me. next time when you think you're doing the Internet a favor
and telling someone living in extreme circumstances that they are "certainly"
mentally ill, well, you should resist the urge to spew your worthless opinions
on the Internet and conserve the electrons and close the tab without replying.

~~~
rl3
Nowhere did I say anything about inpatient care, nor any specific condition or
diagnosis, let alone severity.

Likewise I stated I'm not a medical professional at the very start of this
conversation, yet you continue with the narrative that I'm somehow pretending
to be one. You're shadow boxing with straw men here.

You claimed to have a power level you're hiding from normal people.

That ain't well dude, and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that. Get
help if you can.

------
anonsivalley652
Take the TripleByte quiz.. they called me within a couple of weeks IIRC.
[https://quiz.triplebyte.com](https://quiz.triplebyte.com)

Offering tutoring on Craiglist might be a good short-term income source too.

If I were unhoused without a vehicle, I would set some goals:

\- get a bicycle with a trailer - to get places, haul stuff around and get
exercise. Furthermore, paint it terrible colors with bright and brown spray-
paint and get a Fahgettaboutit lock (I've had 3 bikes stolen over a period of
15 years all because of mechanical vulnerabilities of U-locks). Buy used where
one can (buying new equals instant depreciation) and lube the drive chain
often so it doesn't rust in the winter rains (I went to Davis and biked in the
rain quite a bit).

\- a Costco membership - This will let someone purchase food in bulk -> fewer
trips and much cheaper overall. The executive membership will refund the
difference if not enough rewards are earned at the end of the year to recoup
the membership cost.

\- a gym membership - also to stay in good shape/thinking clearly/positively.

\- 55L-90L dry-bags to keep things together and dry

\- Amazon also delivers to PO Boxes and their access points in most 7Elevens,
but eBay/AliExpress can be cheaper (check Google Shopping)

\- Pepper spray is legal to have in CA, I would get some Sabre Red is nasty
and long-range

\- I've talked to some unhoused folks who get some food from churches and
coffeeshops/fast food/restaurants near their closing time for leftovers. Also,
freeganing from Whole Foods just as they're about to throw perfectly good food
beyond its sell-by date.

PS: I went through bankruptcy but still have $10k in Navient-owned (Betsy
Devos, the current Sec Edu) student loan Swords of Damocles looming over my
head and I've lived in a VW in the SF Bay Area for 5 years, unhoused for 9
total. And I too live clean, figuratively and literally. The point of welfare
in the US seems to be to convince the recipients, through forms, convoluted
processes and worker antipathy, is that they're "criminals," a "bad person"
and/or somehow "out to cheat them"... "and it's all your fault." SMH.

~~~
unhomedcoder
Thanks for the tips. You've been a van dweller for quite a long time, so you
know the ropes.

I recently got rejected from TripleByte! I have coded well over a hundred
thousand lines of code in my career, including a 1,500 LoC custom AWS
deployment system in Node.js 2 months ago. But since I couldn't code Tic-Tac-
Toe in 30 minutes for TripleByte, they told me the usual "we won't proceed,
but we'll keep your record on file and let you know if any matches come up in
the future blah blah blah." I look at the software industry's urge to "move
fast and break things" and treat coding like a race (to the bottom), and then
I look at all of the big data breaches and devastating security exploits (
_cough cough_ WTF is going on over at Intel?) being reported weekly and
monthly. And then I draw a straight line between the pressure to code fast and
the low quality and high fragility of code in the wild. Coding things slower
and fully thinking through your problem domain always produces higher quality
than throwing slop against the wall and shipping it.

I used to rely hugely on Craigslist for getting work, but in the past 5-7
years it has become a wasteland. This has hurt me so much, because it used to
be pretty easy to get small dev gigs. I wonder where did the dev gig economy
move to? I have seen many "Learn To Code" gigs on CL, but never applied.
First, I have been shocked that so many of them are near minimum wage. What
has happened to our software industry, when we're at the point where we're
paying minimum wage to instructors to essentially lie to young people to trick
them to take on a bunch of debt for bootcamp thinking they will get six figure
jobs? I never applied because it felt like I would be a fraud--who would want
to learn to code from a homeless guy? Obviously, the coding thing didn't work
out too well since I ended up homeless.

The nearest Costco is really far away from the 3 square mile box where I have
been stuck for 2 years. It has killed my meager budget to not be able to buy
food in bulk. If only I had storage and a fridge (it's regularly 100 degrees
during LA summers), I could live on $50 of beans and rice for a month.

Kind of like a soldier, I walk 5 miles or more a day carrying my gear, so no
need for a gym. Ironically I'm probably in the best physical shape of my life.
The slimmest I have ever been and the strongest. Since I can't afford to eat
any junk food or sugar or fat at all, and can only afford the simplest foods,
counter-intuitively I am probably eating healthier than ever in my life. Lack
of regular meat does worry me though. I drink whey protein powder when I can
afford it. One of the biggest lessons I have learned from being homeless is
how little food you actually need to get by. I have found it is healthier to
only eat enough to remain a little bit hungry. You get used to the sensation
of hunger. The food industry in America makes us binge eat on an extravagant
level. Our portions are absurd--always cut it in half or by a third.

I do have a PO Box and instead of pepper spray I have several military surplus
knives for self-defense, which may be of questionable legality in LA county.
But self-defense in no joke in the area where I'm stranded. I'm in a ghetto
area which has multiple foreign gangs and a large homeless population. I once
almost got shot by some MS-13 gang bangers. They fired but they missed me lol
( _gulp_ ). That was scary and the closest call I have ever had and don't want
to experience that again.

Getting free food from small restaurants would be awesome, but I haven't
figured out how to do that yet. I'm not quite extroverted enough to be able to
schmooze the staff to pull that off, but I wish I was.

And you're 100% right about the subliminal message when interacting with the
Govt Handout Machine. Every step of the process feels like it presumes you're
a benefits scammer and is intentionally designed to dehumanize you and
discourage you to go away and make you feel like everything is your own fault.
I am in a slightly different situation than 99% of homeless, because I have
had a career, and I have paid a few hundred thousand dollars in taxes. I have
more than over paid into the system, but when I need help from the Govt, there
is nothing, because Trump and the whole permanent criminal class of bandits in
DC are too busy spending another $2 trillion dollars on the Pentagon's xmas
wishlist.

------
csomar
To be honest, something is a miss. I have a few friends that traveled to the
US with practically no money and were able to rent their own place, buy a car,
dress well and they don't have any particular skills.

Drop tech/coding for the time being. Go take a minimum wage job, any job, that
you can find. There are low-barriers jobs out there like washing cars for some
random guy. This should provide you enough for food/gym and within less than a
month you should be able to rent a room.

------
snyena
Have you considered doing non-coding work with little or no qualification
required, at least for a certain period? I am not from the US so I am not sure
how much money you need but when I was 20 I spent 2 months in Ohio and I was
able to find unqualified work within 10 days.

------
s_valmont_2000
Do you have a link to your resume? I'll see what I can do.

~~~
unhomedcoder
what is your email or other chat handle?

------
theterriblestid
I’m not sure why this got downvoted.

------
doingmyting
Damn this is a bummer. I don't live anywhere near California but I am a fellow
developer. Shoot me a PM and I can at least send you a couple bucks.

